# 1st UNIVERSITY OF TEXAS ( HARNELL 552 )



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)




----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

NICE!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

That is nice, as is your work area and inventory, very neat. rs


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Forget about the nice rod, serious shop set up man.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to say that I also am impressed with the cleanliness and organization of your work area. Mine looks more like it just survived a hurricane


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice 52 Steve, is that for you or Muddydreams (JT). Where those l/Orange blocked or did you ream the Eva. Cool looking stick.


----------



## overboard79 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice rod would you should try an aggie one


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

overboard79 said:


> Nice rod would you should try an aggie one


Agreed lol

But nice work and even more impressive shop. Wow.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*beau-t-ful*

the rod is some nice work, but really impressed with shop like the other guy is.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fishtoys said:


> Nice 52 Steve, is that for you or Muddydreams (JT). Where those l/Orange blocked or did you ream the Eva. Cool looking stick.


MUD HOLE SALE'S THE ORANGE GRIP'S ! ( MOOSE SKIN )
I USE IT TO ADD COLOR RING'S ALOT. IN MY GRIP'S.

COLOR RING'S IN THE GRIP'S ON MY 12' UGLY STICK'S


















LITTLE HARDER TO PUT ON BUT IT WORKED. NOT TO
BAD WHEN YOU DO THE SPLIT GRIP.
THE ROD WAS BUILDT FOR A FRIEND OF MINE. ( TRAVIS )

YOUR RIGHT ! MY BROTHER ASKED THE SAME THING ?
A TEXAS A&M ROD. LOOKED ON E-BAY AN THEY SALE THE STICKER
FOR A&M ALSO. SO I ORDERED THEM TOO.

( THANK'S GUY'S ! ABOUT MY SHOP. )
TRY TO KEEP CLEAN , SO NO DUST WILL GET IN THE EPOXY.
THANK'S AGAIN


----------



## cannonjb123 (Mar 30, 2006)

Not a fan of the rod, but your shop is amazing. Care to do any consult work?


----------



## overboard79 (Aug 13, 2009)

do you sell them how much would you charge for an aggie one like that


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

overboard79 said:


> do you sell them how much would you charge for an aggie one like that


PRETTY HARD FINDING HARNELL 552 & 542.

I AM RETIRED !:cheers:
WRAP ROD AN SHARK FISH. ( HOBBY )
WRAP ROD'S FOR FRIEND'S , TO MAKE A LITTLE EXTRA FOR MY FISHING
TOY'S.

THERE ARE ALOT OF CUSTOM ROD BUIDLER OUT THERE.!
GOOD LUCK
THANK'S
STEVE


----------



## surfyak (Jan 13, 2006)

It'd be a hell of a rod if it wasn't for the TU theme.. JK man awesome work and super clean


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

6 DAY'S AFTER THE ROD WAS BUILDT !
BOB HALL PIER , PADRE ISLAND.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice! That rod's got some muscle!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

That is an awesome shop


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

that is a very nice rod!!


----------

